# "Laufradbau" in Hamburg?



## Dahonista (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Nordlichter,

weiß jemand, wo man zuverlässig und gut ein Laufrad zusammenbauen lassen kann?

Felge (20") und Nabe würde ich anliefern. Ich bräuchte nur noch die passenden, leichten Speichen und Nippel. Und da ich mich mit der Berechnung nicht auskenne, sollte der Laden/Händler diese natürlich für mich auftreiben können.

Irgendwelche Tipps?


----------



## kiko (18. Februar 2012)

http://www.cnc-bike.de/impressum.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dahonista (20. Februar 2012)

Muss ich mal anrufen, dazu steht nichts auf deren Seite.


----------



## docci (22. Februar 2012)

die haben kein ladengeschäft mehr  alles nur noch online...


----------



## dirty sam (28. Februar 2012)

Moin !

Zu CNC habe ich mal auf einer Bewertungsplattform einige Kommentare gelesen.
Ergebnis: eher eigenwilliges Geschäftsgebaren.

Vor Jahren hatte "von Hacht" einen ziemlich guten Laufradservice.
Der damalige Laufradspezialist sollte inzwischen in Ruhestand gegangen sein, aber die werden wahrscheinlich wieder jemanden haben, der sein Handwerk versteht.

Ich nehme an, im "Fahrradcenter Harburg" werden sie Dir auch weiterhelfen können.

Aber: keine eigenen Erfahrungen, da ich selbst aufbaue.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Februar 2012)

Moin

Schau mal hier:http://www.kingcycles.de/

Sehr zu empfehlen....

Grüße

Nils


----------

